# Belkin N1 Wireless Modem/Router can't connect to Internet



## irishal (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi there,

I have a Belkin N1 wireless Modem/Router and cant get it to connect to the ADSL line in the house.

I am using Virgin.net in the UK and I can connect fine with the USB Modem that they provided.

When I connect the router I get the Wired, Modem Router lights on correctly and the ADSL light flashes orange (Indicating an issue with the ADSL line.

I have already replaced the Modem/Router once, so I am assuming that I didnt get two faulty ones.

Also I have tried to connect with two PCs directly wired to the Modem/Router.

The router model number is F5D8631-4, the firmware is up to date and I am using the following settings to connect;

Username: Is correct as it works with the modem virgin supplied
Password: Is correct as it works with the modem virgin supplied
PPPoA
VCI = 38
VPI = 0
MTU= 1430

I have two phone connections to the house, both with microfilters on them, the virgin modem works on both connections, but the modem/router on neither.

Here is a copy of my IPconfig/all, whilst connected with the Belkin Modem/Router;

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Alan Christie>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ALANLAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Belkin

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Belkin
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-10-B7-6E
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 August 2007 11:33:01
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 August 2008 11:33:01

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6B-30-38-8D

C:\Documents and Settings\Alan Christie>

Here is a copy of my IPconfig/all, whilst connected with the Virgin Modem;

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Alan Christie>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ALANLAPTOP
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit
Ethernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-0D-10-B7-6E

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-6B-30-38-8D

PPP adapter Speedtouch Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 82.12.235.210
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 82.12.235.210
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 194.168.4.100
194.168.8.100

C:\Documents and Settings\Alan Christie>

I am using windows XP without the latest updates.

At my previous house I used both of these PCs with cable internet, could there be an issue with how my Ethernet port is set up?

Has anyone got any idea how I can fix it, it is doing my head in!!!!

Thanks in Advance


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

The issue is with the router as the ADSL light is not green indicating a connected connection.
Are these:
PPPoA
VCI = 38
VPI = 0
MTU= 1430
Did you get those settings off Virgin themselves?


----------



## irishal (Feb 2, 2004)

I got those settings directly from virgin, they say they should be working correctly. Additionally my USB modem from virgin workls correctly


----------



## kidcharlemayne (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello irishal,

I believe that the Belkin N1 may perhaps require a higher power ADSL signal than normal to function correctly. I deduce this from my own experience, which is similar to yours. 

I have tried to install N1s for two clients. Both showed flashing amber ADSL lights. When a standard wireless modem/router was connected as a comparison, there was no problem. One client tried a second new N1, same result. They have gone back to their old router for now. My plan is to try a MIMO router, the next level down in terms of price and power, to see if that works. For the other client, I told them to get their money back on the N1 and try something else, i.e. MIMO.

The first client's house was deep in the country, so perhaps signal levels would be on the low side there. The other one lived in a village, but maybe the issue is the distance from the exchange. I'm guessing here.

I hope this helps you decide what to do next!

All the best,

kidcharlemayne


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your ipconfig /all looks good.

In case your ISP requires knowing the MAC address that's connected to the modem, clone your computer's MAC address to the router. My (different) Belkin router has the 'MAC Address' function in plain view in the 'Internet WAN' section.

In case your ISP requires that your modem be registered with them, call their tech support and inquire.


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Usually ISP's in the UK don't need customer's own hardware registering. All they need is that you connect with the correct username and password.

British telecom doesn't even need a username or password, they allow internet connections based on your telephone number rather than a username and password.

I'd imagine virgin are the same as the majority and just need your username and password correct, give them a ring anyway just to check and ask advice on your problem.
I hope the call centres are UK based...


----------

